# Ferrari anyone?



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

A friends Ferrari:


----------



## Bikephelps (Jan 23, 2012)

It looks fast standing still.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Looks like a combination old Trek/old Kestrel.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

It is actually a beautiful bike when seen in person.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

remember seeing one of these at the TO bike show probably 2003 or 4 with a $18k sticker on it.

Are those the original cranks??


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I never liked the Ferrari Models.... they all look wrong to me, ( as compared to the "Standards" of the same time period )


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

bikerjulio said:


> remember seeing one of these at the TO bike show probably 2003 or 4 with a $18k sticker on it.
> 
> Are those the original cranks??


Yeah, everything is original. Bike probably has less than 50 miles on it.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

redondoaveb said:


> Yeah, everything is original. Bike probably has less than 50 miles on it.


My exaustive research says that's a 2000 bike. I'm remembering one from a few years later that had carbon cranks.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

bikerjulio said:


> My exaustive research says that's a 2000 bike. I'm remembering one from a few years later that had carbon cranks.


Yeah, I believe the CF-1 is a 2000 model. I have seen some with carbon cranks also. This one has been signed by Ernesto on the frame and the saddle.


----------



## MYMOJO34 (Aug 18, 2011)

Something tells me I'd have to sell a kidney for that bike.


----------

